# Official Retirement



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Well guys my Time here as a GFX artist has come to an end.. I will not be adding any more GFX to this forum.. Thanx for all support guys but now its time to focus on my Administration duties..


Here's 2 pieces i did for fun.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a little newer to the site, but from wut I've seen, you put out some pretty good stuff man. Sucks to see you stop.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I here you Nikos. Your GFX will be missed my friend. Great Kid sig btw.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This sucks, Nikos was one of the best artists we had.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't be like that, I was just considering coming out of retirement.

PS: The first one is BANGIN!!!!

I might consider rockin it after my Aoki one


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for all you've done!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Don't be like that, I was just considering coming out of retirement.
> 
> PS: The first one is BANGIN!!!!
> 
> I might consider rockin it after my Aoki one


Its all your's bud.. Thanx guys..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well u are the randy couture of graphics on this forum so im sure ull come out of retirement when u start to miss it lol


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> well u are the randy couture of graphics on this forum so im sure ull come out of retirement when u start to miss it lol


Hahaha _*This is the last time you will see these Brushes and these Renders in this Section im retiring tonight*_.. lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha nice...we'll see...we'll see


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> haha nice...we'll see...we'll see


The only thing i will continue is my Fighter Blending for events..


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> Hahaha _*This is the last time you will see these Brushes and these Renders in this Section im retiring tonight*_.. lol


Haha! Thats hilarious. Very cool you are an admin now and I am sure you will do a great job but sucks to lose the best gfx artist on the forum imo. 

Everytime I see one of your sigs the first thing that pops into my mind is "clean". Awesome work in the past and hopefully the right fight/project will tempt you out of retirement. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nikos In Dana like fashion Im refusing to accept your retirement.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Nikos In Dana like fashion Im refusing to accept your retirement.


Hahaha now i can't go do GFX for any other forum or i will be tied up in litigation haha


----------

